# Good Quality Low Price Cooking Charcoal in Toronto?!?!?



## maria (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello ! Can i know where from in Toronto can i get good quality charcoal to grill food  in low price in greater amounts? i recently bought a charcoal grill and i now have to buy charcoal for that.. Help me..


----------



## jennyema (Oct 26, 2007)

It gets harder to find charcoal as winter approaches, but most hardware stores probably will have some.  Also try Wal-Mart/Target type stores and Home Depot/Menard/Lowes type stores


----------



## Cordel (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Maria, we live about six hours north of you, but we found charcoal at Canadian Tire and the clerk told my husband that they keep it in all winter.  Canadian Tires are often found right next to Walmart.  That was Bob's next choice of place to look, but it is always nice to avoid going there.


----------



## Constance (Dec 3, 2007)

DH always buys Royal Oak chunks. It's real wood charcoal, without all the additives (like limestone, cellulose, and lighting agents) many of the others have.


----------

